# Probs betr. netzwerk über strom



## PersonalDemon (15. Januar 2004)

hallo.
hmm ja wo fang ich an..
also jeder von euch wird diese kompenenten kennen die es einem ermöglichen sollen pc´s über den normaler stromkreis zu verbinden:
stecker im rechner (bei beiden)
und los..
was ist nun wenn ich ein stecker in das dsl modem packe und das andere in den rechner,  das?also ich meine besitzt das modem anschlüsse dafür?funktioniert das ich das internet damit nutzen kann?


wie groß / stark ist die reichweite für infrarot ? für eine ebensolche aktion wie oben beschrieben!
kommt das durch hauswände durch?
also ich muß durch ein komplettes aus durch:
mind. 4-6 wände /decken


----------



## Erpel (16. Januar 2004)

HI


> _Original geschrieben von PersonalDemon _
> *wie groß / stark ist die reichweite für infrarot ? für eine ebensolche aktion wie oben beschrieben!
> kommt das durch hauswände durch?
> also ich muß durch ein komplettes aus durch:
> mind. 4-6 wände /decken *


Infrarot=Licht, geht nichtmal durch Papier.
(Versuchs mal mit ner Fernbedienung)
Wenn du Wireless Lan meinst, so erfolgt die übertragung per Funkwellen in einem 2,4irgendwas Ghz Band, Reichweite hängt hier vom Gerät ab, liegt häufig bei
100m im Freien/30 im Haus, kann aber durch z.B. Stahlbetonwände/Decken stark absinken.
Google kann dir siche rnoch viel mehr dazu erzählen


----------



## tuxracer (16. Januar 2004)

Du kannst mit Infrarot in Deinem ganzen Haus einrichten dass es geht, Du musst einfach in jeder Ecke nen Spiegel platzieren, und ob Du das so gut findest bezweifle ich.


Das mit Strom am DSL Modem, und einen am PC, das geht, vorausgesetzt, Dein DSL Modem läuft über Ethernet, weil die Powerline Geräte normal mit Ethernet- Anschluss versehen sind.
Ob es auch mit USB gibt bin ich nicht sicher.


----------

